# Can someone please identify our new dog! Husky/Shepard/Wolf Mix?



## DogsinNewMexico (Feb 9, 2013)

We recently moved to New Mexico and were out hiking in the Cibola Forest and found a stray dog. When we took him to the vet, she told us he looked like a shepard/wolf/husky mix. I am curious from these pictures does he appear to have a large mix of wolf in him? I have been reading about wolf mix breeds and some of the tendencies are a bit worrisome, b/c we have both a small (spunky) dog and a 5 year old son. He is an extremely sweet, submissive dog and we definitely plan/want to keep him, but I am very curious about his breed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Your dog looks a lot like an Alaskan Husky, but there is most definitely no wolf in your dog.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I see no wolf at all in him. But he's definately husky and it appears some gsd also.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't see GSD at all. Just Husky really, maybe Lab


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't see wolf, or Shepherd. At all.

But I do see a lot of Husky. and I agree that MAYBE there's Lab in there, but, all I really see is husky.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks to me like a beautiful husky. I see no wolf at all. Cindy23323 is the resident wolfdog expert so I would trust her judgement. She could explain best what specific traits show there are no wolf, but I'll give it a go anyways...

Wolves and wolfdogs of high percentage have yellow eyes. Your dog has beautiful blue eyes that look very husky to me. Wolves have small ears for heir head size and they are very heavily furred. You pup has relatively large ears and I can see the pink even in these photos which means they don't have too much fur. the head shape of a wolf/wolfdog is different, a longer snout, a different stop and a more domed head. The legs and feet (although a little tough to see in these pictures) are more dog-like than wolf-like. Also the fur looks husky and not nearly 'shaggy' enough to be a wolf. Finally its hard to tell but the tail doesn't look wolfy at all. Its shape and the way he holds it are very different from a wolf. I'm sure someone will correct me if any of that is slightly off but the moral of the story is.... highly unlikely for there to be any wolf in there.

I would look up alaskan husky, that looks like the closest breed for your dog to me. Don't worry too much about breed though, look at the dog as an individual. How does he behave around the little dog and your son? As with any dog, make sure you supervise all interactions, especially when you first bring him home. He's beautiful though, I'm sure he'll be a good addition to the family.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

GORGEOUS dog, but no wolf.


----------



## mrsavage (Dec 30, 2012)

My daughter just rescued a dog very similar to yours. She had her DNA tested and was told she is a husky/white swiss shepherd mix. She has amber colored eyes instead of blue.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats, good looking dog but obviously no wolf traits present. Looks a lot like my friends pure husky, picture attached.


----------

